# Headset verursacht schmerzen



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*Lösung das Problems auf der letzten Seite*

Hi PCGH Gemeinde,

mein neues Headset verursacht Druckschmerzen.

Habe mir das *HyperX Cloud* gegönnt, nach wirklich 5-10 Minuten verursacht es Druck schmerzen von oben auf den Kopf, quasi in der Mitte des Bügels, das Headset kommt mir auch sehr schwer vor und meine Ohren werden nach kurzer Zeit heiß.
Davor hatte ich für Knapp 3 Wochen das *Logitech G230* ausprobiert mit exakt genau den gleichen Problem.
*Roccat Kave 5.1* (hatte auch hier Druckstellen auf dem Kopf und natürlich Druckschmerzen)

Beim Kumpel sein *Razer Megalodon *aufgehabt, es ist sehr leicht und angenehm, leider *funktioniert es nicht mit Windows 10*, keine Treiber  

*Meine alten Headsets wo ich keine Probleme* hatte:
*speedlink medusa nx 5.1* (billig verarbeitet und miserable Soundqualität)
*steelseries 5hv3 *(waren on ear/also über die ohren, das hat zusammengedrückt und durch das Plastik zum schwitzen gebracht), haben keinerlei Druck oder Kopfschmerzen verursacht,s ist aber vor knapp 2 Wochen einfach in 3 Teile zerfallen als ich den Bügel ab und zusammengebaut hatte zum transportieren. (Den Bügel konnte man von den Kopfhörern trennen, war auch so gedacht, nur hatte ich nach knapp 2 Jahren es das erste mal gemacht, war auch irgendwie eingerostet ging schwer raus)


Wer von euch hat eine ähnliches Problem gehabt und ein passendes Headset gefunden?
Ich habe wirklich einen Großen breiten Schädel, aber mein Kumpel hat eine ähnliche Problematik wie ich der hat aber keinen großen Breiten Schädel. 
*Bevorzugt wird: *
- Ohrumschließend  
- am besten velour/stoff ähnlich für die ohren
- mit Mic 
- kein USB, möchte sie an meine Soundkarte anschließen

Hatte an das *Asus Cerberus *gedacht, aber es scheint genauso schwer zu sein wie das HyperX Cloud.


----------



## JackA (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Anfangs verursachen Kopfhörer/Headsets bei mir auch immer Druckschmerzen. Denke davon sind sehr sehr viele User betroffen.
Abhilfe: Spann den Kopfhörer paar Tage über große Regallautsprecher oder z.B. einen Buchstapel. Aber nicht nur drauf legen, sondern wirklich spannen. Das sollte dann die Druckschmerzen eliminieren.


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Pack dir ein stück Watte zwischen Kopf und Kopfhörer-bügel ^^und  teste das nächste Headset bevor du es kaufst.


----------



## JaniZz (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Kauf dir einen gescheiten Stereo Kopfhörer von z.b. Beyerdynamic.

Den DT 770/880/990 

Die haben alle eine weitaus bessere Verarbeitung,  besseren klang und mehr tragekomfort als diese ganzen Müll gaming headset Dinger. 

Benutze mal die Suche,  du wirst bestimmt fündig


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Anfangs verursachen Kopfhörer/Headsets bei mir auch immer Druckschmerzen. Denke davon sind sehr sehr viele User betroffen.
> Abhilfe: Spann den Kopfhörer paar Tage über große Regallautsprecher oder z.B. einen Buchstapel. Aber nicht nur drauf legen, sondern wirklich spannen. Das sollte dann die Druckschmerzen eliminieren.



Danke ich werde es probieren, aber ich bin da eher pessimistisch.


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Pack dir ein stück Watte zwischen Kopf und Kopfhörer-bügel ^^und  teste das nächste Headset bevor du es kaufst.



Scherzkeks, die sind von Amazon bestellt und was soll die Watte bringen?


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Die Watte soll den Druck von den starren Bügeln auf deinem Kopf verrringern... du schaust zwar damit bescheuert aus aber der Druck lässt nach ..^^
BTW: Das die von Amazon bestellt wurden sagt nichts über die Problematik aus, du kannst auch von Amazon bestellte Kopfhörer testen


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen gescheiten Stereo Kopfhörer von z.b. Beyerdynamic.
> 
> Den DT 770/880/990
> 
> ...




1. Kingston hat bei dem HyperX Cloud mit Beyerdynamic/Qpad zusammengearbeitet, die Treiber stammen von Beyerdynamic
2. sind mir die Beyerdynamic viel zu teuer
3. Haben die Beyerdnamic kein Mic, dieses brauche ich beim onlinespielen Stichwort Teamspeak


----------



## JaniZz (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Und was ist mit dem Rest darum herum? 
Polster Bügel Ersatzteile Zubehörteile usw? 

Naja musst du wissen,  aber ich gebe lieber etwas mehr aus und bin zufrieden, ohne Kompromisse. 

Ich habe ein zalman mic zum anstecken für 3 Euro und bessere Qualität als jedes logitech headset. 
So als Alternative


----------



## lunaticx (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Patapon schrieb:


> 3. Haben die Beyerdnamic kein Mic, dieses brauche ich beim onlinespielen Stichwort Teamspeak



Doch haben sie. Das MMX300 wäre in diesem Fall dein Headset
Da tritt aber wiederrum Punkt 2 in Kraft.

Zudem ... vor dem Kauf testen, oder bei Amazon kaufen und vom Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch machen, und die Dinger bei nicht gefallen / passen zurückschicken.


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Keine Vorschläge für ein leichtes angenehm zu tragendes Headset?


----------



## wooty1337 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Ich empfinde das HyperX Cloud sowohl als leicht, als auch angenehm und lange zu tragen. Ist wohl ziemlich schwer zu erraten, welche subjektiven eindrücke du beim tragen eines Headsets hast. Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren. Evtl. ist ja das SteelSeries Siberia V2/V3 eher dein Ding.


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Rest darum herum?
> Polster Bügel Ersatzteile Zubehörteile usw?
> 
> Naja musst du wissen,  aber ich gebe lieber etwas mehr aus und bin zufrieden, ohne Kompromisse.
> ...



Wenn ich mir Zähneknirschend ein Beyerdynamic kaufe mit Zalmann Mic wer sagt mir das diese nicht wieder schmerzt, sind die Beyerdynaic leichter als die HyperX oder sogar genauso leicht wie das megalodon von Razer ?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen *Den DT 770 und 990 *die 990 er scheinen "leichter" zu sein und ne höhere Ohm Zahl zu haben, will sie Hauptsächlich an meiner Soundkarte betreiben und ab und zu an der PS4 controller anschließen.






lunaticx schrieb:


> Doch haben sie. Das MMX300 wäre in diesem Fall dein Headset
> Da tritt aber wiederrum Punkt 2 in Kraft.
> 
> Zudem ... vor dem Kauf testen, oder bei Amazon kaufen und vom  Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch machen, und die Dinger bei nicht gefallen /  passen zurückschicken.



Also 239 € für die MMX sind mir leider viel zu viel Geld 
Ich kaufe immer bei Amazon wegen Preis + 30 Tage Rückversand, möchte aber nicht ständig alle Headsets zurückschicken.


----------



## Combi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

nimm gute in ears,dann macht die dicke melone auch keine probleme...
ich hab das mmx300 von bd und bin total zufrieden.
in ears habe ich die roccat syva und shure 315.auch super teile.

wirst kaum gute headsets für unter 120 euro finden,die ergonomisch passen.
die meisten sind nicht auf grosse köppe ausgelegt,wenn dann eben mit hohem druck.

schau dir mal die qpad headsets an.
das sind beyerdynamics nur mit anderem label.aber dadurch günstiger...


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Combi schrieb:


> nimm gute in ears,dann macht die dicke melone auch keine probleme...
> ich hab das mmx300 von bd und bin total zufrieden.
> in ears habe ich die roccat syva und shure 315.auch super teile.
> 
> ...



Keine InEars, da finde ich den Sound nicht so gut!
Qpad sind identisch mit den HyperX Cloud, Kingston hat mit denen zusammengearbeitet


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

-bitte löschen doppelt-


----------



## Flipbo219 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Also ich persönlich kann noch die Steelseries Siberia v2 empfehlen. Die sind wirklich sehr angenehm vom Tragegefühl.
Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal zum lokalen Händler gehen und da einige anprobieren.

Und zur Not muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen. Ein Headset nutzt man ja meist auch mehrere Jahre.  
Ansonsten gibt es auch so Glasköpfe auf die man das Headset bei Nicht-Nutzung drauftun kann. 
Dadurch leiern die durch die Dauerspannung noch etwas aus.


----------



## Venom89 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Patapon schrieb:


> 1. Kingston hat bei dem HyperX Cloud mit Beyerdynamic/Qpad zusammengearbeitet, die Treiber stammen von Beyerdynamic
> 2. sind mir die Beyerdynamic viel zu teuer
> 3. Haben die Beyerdnamic kein Mic, dieses brauche ich beim onlinespielen Stichwort Teamspeak



Das Qpad 85/90 sowie das Hyper X haben nichts mit Beyerdynamic zu tun! Wo habt ihr immer diesen Quatsch her?

Spanne das Headset über einen bücherstapel! Der Druck lässt nach!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Patapon schrieb:


> Keine Vorschläge für ein leichtes angenehm zu tragendes Headset?


Wenn es bei Amazon einen Normkopf zu kaufen gibt werden wir dir alle was empfehlen . Viele werden hier nur einen Kopfhörer empfehlen und selbst den muss man selbst mal anprobieren, sei es vom Tragekomfort her oder auch vom Klang


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Patapon schrieb:


> 1. Kingston hat bei dem HyperX Cloud mit Beyerdynamic/Qpad zusammengearbeitet, die Treiber stammen von Beyerdynamic
> 2. sind mir die Beyerdynamic viel zu teuer
> 3. Haben die Beyerdnamic kein Mic, dieses brauche ich beim onlinespielen Stichwort Teamspeak


Woher hast du schon wieder diese falsche Information    die Cloud haben mit Beyer nix zu tun. Die einzigen qpad die was damit zu tun haben sind die QH1339. Die Hyper x cloud sind umgewandelte takstar hi2050.


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

diesen Blödsinn hat die PCGH mal veröffentlicht...

jap...wenns dir um leichte mit wenig Apressdruck geht gibts ein paar Möglichkeiten...am Besten ist bei KH immer in einen HIFI Laden gehen, aber wenn du, wie die meisten keinen in dern Nähe hast musst du halt ein paar KH bestellen. Wenn mal ein paar Infos gibst was du bereit bist zu zahlen und was du vlt. für Musik hörst kann man dir bessere Vorschläge machen.

Bei leicht musst ich sofort an ATH denken: Audio Technica ATH-AD500X On-Ear-Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

aber es gibt noch weit mehr


----------



## Patapon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> diesen Blödsinn hat die PCGH mal veröffentlicht...
> 
> jap...wenns dir um leichte mit wenig Apressdruck geht gibts ein paar Möglichkeiten...am Besten ist bei KH immer in einen HIFI Laden gehen, aber wenn du, wie die meisten keinen in dern Nähe hast musst du halt ein paar KH bestellen. Wenn mal ein paar Infos gibst was du bereit bist zu zahlen und was du vlt. für Musik hörst kann man dir bessere Vorschläge machen.
> 
> ...



Also wirklich oberstes limit wäre 140 €, das ist für mich viel Geld für KH.
Musik höre ich wenn dann über meine Boxen, es ist nur zum PC / PS4 Gaming.

Dein Vorschlag würde bei mir nicht zu meiner Kopfform passen, meistens wenn ich KH aufsetze, hat fast nur der mittlere Teil vom Bügel Kontakt (*Kontakt maximal 2-3 schlanke Finger Breit= 4,5-5,5 cm*) mit meinem Kopf.
Ich denke die von dir vorgeschlagenen KH kommen nur an der seite auf und wird es wohl problematisch bei mir


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

mhm...ja die sind eigen von der Passform her...würde sie trotzdem testen.

Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (1/14/2016: Final Section Updated)
- ein bisschen Lesestoff...

AKG K-612 Pro - Thomann Österreich
AKG K-702 B-Stock
Sennheiser HD 598 ohrumschließender: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Suchergebnisse - Seite 1
etc.

Die "Preiswerten":
http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd668_b.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_681_evo_bk.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681.htm

sind alle offen...bei KH hilft fast nur ein paar KH bestellen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Qubits (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Die hyperX haben keine Beyerdynamic Treiber, das würde viel mehr kosten wenn es so wäre.
Zum DT 770/990 kaift man sich ein Mic dazu.


----------



## Patapon (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> mhm...ja die sind eigen von der Passform her...würde sie trotzdem testen.
> 
> Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (1/14/2016: Final Section Updated)
> - ein bisschen Lesestoff...
> ...




Erst einmal Danke für die Empfehlungen.
Worauf basierend eine Empfehlungen für mich, Klangqualität, Ergonomie, selber ausprobiert bzw. hast du auch genau die gleichen Probleme ?
Oder empfiehlst du einfach nur allgemein als "gut" bekannte KH ?

Vor allem die Beyerdynamic und das Hyperx scheinen das gleiche Gewicht zu haben und vom Bügel her schaut es auch gleich aus.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mich an die alternative "normale" KH und extra micro dazu umschauen, hoffentlich kommt kein leises knarz/rausch/echo micro dabei heraus und bleibt im überschaubaren Kostenrahmen.


----------



## LukasGregor (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Kein ding...deswegen ist man ja hier
mhm...Teils/Teils - das sind die Ersten die mir in dem Preisbereich eingefallen sind.
Das sind alles bekannte HiFi Kopfhörer, die offene Bauweise bietet einen größere "Soundstage" und sollte deshalb besser für Ortung sein.

mhm...Rauschen, naja kommt drauf an wo du sie anschließt?
Mit KH + Micro hast du freie KH Auswahl und nebenbei normalerweise auch noch viel bessere Audio-Qualität.

Kopfhörer -kannst dich mal durch HiFi und Studio KH durchklicken und schauen, ob etwas auf deinen Kopf passt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Also nur weil ein Kopfhörer teuer ist heist das noch lange nicht das er dir bequem sitzt.
Hatte zum testen ein DT880 da und hatte genau das selbe was du beschreibst. Als würde ne Nadel in Kopf stechen. Mit dem AKG702 hatte ich das auch, aber erst sehr viel später. Mittlerweile gings aber weg.


----------



## Patapon (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> Kein ding...deswegen ist man ja hier
> mhm...Teils/Teils - das sind die Ersten die mir in dem Preisbereich eingefallen sind.
> Das sind alles bekannte HiFi Kopfhörer, die offene Bauweise bietet einen größere "Soundstage" und sollte deshalb besser für Ortung sein.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe versucht mich bisschen einzulesen, die Beyerdynamics z.b. DT-990 werden zwar hochgelobt aber die haben eine impedanz von 250 Ohm, schafft das meine Soundblaster Z


----------



## Patapon (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Also nur weil ein Kopfhörer teuer ist heist das noch lange nicht das er dir bequem sitzt.
> Hatte zum testen ein DT880 da und hatte genau das selbe was du beschreibst. Als würde ne Nadel in Kopf stechen. Mit dem AKG702 hatte ich das auch, aber erst sehr viel später. Mittlerweile gings aber weg.



Ich war vorhin im MM und habe einfach mal verschiedene KH anprobiert, auf den ersten Blick haben mir vom Gewicht und Ergo die sennheisser 

*Sennheiser HD 518 Stereo Kopfhörer und *
Array
gefallen, sie waren angenehm leicht, Beyerdynamic gab es nicht!!! Aber so langsam habe ich eine böse Ahnung, das ich mit meiner Soundblaster Z keien Hochohmigen KH betreiben kann?


----------



## Qubits (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Oda halt Sennheiser HD 598 ohrumschließender Kopfhörer beige:Amazon.de:Elektronik


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Ja MM ist halt max. gut um die Passform zu testen und viel Auswahl haben die auch nie. Beim Sennheiser würde ich auch den offenen nehmen.

Aber wie gesagt du kannst dir ja die Sennheiser, Beyerdynamics, AKG und die Audio Technica mal bestellen und testen.

Ob sie reicht, kommt auf den KH an und wie laut du es willst. Nur die Ohm sagen noch nicht alles, zum Bsp. ist ein AKG 702 mit 62 Ohm anschpruchvoller als ein BD 990 mit 250 Ohm.


----------



## Patapon (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Die Frage ob meine *Soundblaster Z* KH mit *hohen Impedanzen befeuern kann* habe ich mir selber beantwortet, nur Online auf der Seite von creative bei soundblaster Z steht Kopfhörerverstärker bis zu 600 ohm.
Ich habe zwar eine Soudblaster Z bulk, wird aber kein Unterschied sein.


Die zweite Frage, warum schaut der Aufbau Bügel etc vom HyperX Cloud genauso aus wie die des Beyerdynamic, langsam kommt in mir der Zweifel auf das auch die Beyerdynamic bei mir schmerzen verursachen werde, die beiden KH ähneln sich doch sehr stark.


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Mhm...ja dann nimm einen Sennheiser, wenn du den bequemer findest oder du testest auch noch andere KH. Versteh nicht warum du dich auf die Beyer Dynamics versteifst.


----------



## Patapon (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> Mhm...ja dann nimm einen Sennheiser, wenn du den bequemer findest oder du testest auch noch andere KH. Versteh nicht warum du dich auf die Beyer Dynamics versteifst.



Weil die Beyerdynamics überall von jedem in den Himmel gelobt werden, so wie die HyperX Soundcloud, ich werde 3 KH über Thomann bestellen müssen beyerdynamics, AKG und superlux, eigentlich bin ich ja kein fan davon mehr zu bestellen und zurückzuschicken.


----------



## JackA (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Ein Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Thread dazu, dass die auch drücken und unbequem sitzen können. Und auch hier kam der Tipp mit einem Stapel Bücher.
Da das Hyper X Cloud bereits auf einen guten Hifi-Kopfhörer basiert (Takstar Pro80) und du die Chance hast, dass das Beyerdynamic auch unangenehm drücken wird, würde ich erstmal versuchen, zu spannen und dann über Alternativen nachzudenken.


----------



## LukasGregor (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*



Patapon schrieb:


> Weil die Beyerdynamics überall von jedem in den Himmel gelobt werden, so wie die HyperX Soundcloud, ich werde 3 KH über Thomann bestellen müssen beyerdynamics, AKG und superlux, eigentlich bin ich ja kein fan davon mehr zu bestellen und zurückzuschicken.



Ja im Vergleich zu 99% der Plastik-Gaming-Müll-Headsets ist jeder HIFI-Kopfhörer eine Wucht...Hype ist normalerweise nie toll...einfach mal mehrere testen...und welchen Klang man mag ist halt von Person zu Person anders...viele sagen auch, dass die Beyerdynamics zu Basslastig sind...andere finden die AKG zu analytisch...


----------



## Patapon (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht habe mir 3 KH/HS bestellt.
superlux 681 evo wh
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro
sennheiser game one

Die *Sennheiser *kurz drauf gehabt, die Ohrmuscheln drücken extrem stark an den Seiten und bisschen von oben "Bügel", noch stärker als die HyperX Cloud

*Superlux*: 
Fühlen sich leicht an, jetzt den ganzen Abend aufgehabt Musik/Gaming, meine Gehörgänge/Trommelfell tut weh obwohl ich nicht so laut hatte ...auch sind die Ohrmuscheln keine Ohrumschließenden, die liegen auf meinen Ohren und verursachen Druckschmerzen.
Die Velour Polster sind kratzig und fühlen sich hart wie Karton an, da habe ich wieder die Lederimitation Dinger rauf gemacht, zusätzlich Druck von oben "Bügel" aber ganz leicht angenehmer als HyperX cloud.

*Beyerdnamic:* die hatte ich kurz auf Arbeit an, starker Anpressdruck der Ohrmuscheln und wahrnehmbarer Druck von oben "Bügel" und die fühlen sich Schwer an, muss sie mal morgen den ganzen Abend testen. Was aber übelst nervt ist das gerillte/Spiral Kabel links, das zieht auch irgendwie den Kopf nach links.


----------



## LukasGregor (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Mhm...du hast also große Ohren

....musst leider weiterprobieren, jeder Topf findet einen Deckel - oder du einen KH.
AKG 612 und  ATH AD500X (mit "Gummiringerl-Mod" vlt.) sind auch noch da....und so viele andere.


----------



## Patapon (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hilfeeee Headset verursacht schmerzen*

Fazit alle KH drücken, wobei der Beyerdynamic 990 pro von allen der schlimmste ist, da ist so viel druck und Schmerz von oben auf den Kopf....ich bin aber nicht der einzige, ich habe so einige Einträge gefunden von Leuten die die gleiche Problematik wie ich haben und sogar mit den gleichen Kopfhörern.

Also Mainstream "gute" KH scheinen wohl nicht gut für mich zu sein, 

Ich kann doch nicht ständig bei Thomann und Amazon KH bestellen und zurückschicken...anscheinend brauche ich leichte KH oder welche die Anatomisch zu meinen großen breiten leichten Eierkopf passen, übrigens das Ohr ist an der längsten Stelle 6cm .


Bei Saturn habe ich folgende KH als "angenehmer" empfunden, aber wie ist es zu Haus beim längeren tragen und es sind keine ohrumschließenden 


*Philips Fidelio M1MKIIBO *
*Sony MDR-1AB*
*Philips SHP9500/00 *(sind ohrumschließend und mit stoff ohrmuschel und fühlen sich leicht an (*322g*), obwohl sie sogar schwerer sind als die *beyerdynamic990 pro  (277g*))

Die *superlux 681 evo *mit ca *266g* fühlen sich auch leichter als die *beyerdynamic* an

Also scheint das subjektive gefühlt Gewicht davon abzuhängen wie gut die Kopfhörer sitzen bzw. wie das Gewicht verteilt wird.


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Februar 2016)

Schau dir mal den akg k702 an


----------



## Patapon (15. Februar 2016)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den akg k702 an




Danke für den "falschen" Tipp, ich war bei *justmusic* und habe diesen *akg k702 *Kopfhörer anprobiert, der wiegt fast *300g *und diese Noppen auf dem "Kopfband" drücken, daneben habe ich einen *AKG k-612* gesehen.
Den* AKG k-612* gleich anprobiert er ist auch leichter mit  (ca.* 260g*) als der *AKG k702*, wollte ihn gleich mitnehmen weil *justmusic gleiche Konditionen *wie* Thomann/Amazon *anbietet 30 Tage Geld zurück auch im Laden gekaufte Sachen.

Habe vorsichtshalber beim Mitarbeiter an der Theke bei *Justmusic *nachgefragt, dieser verneinte man nehme keine Kopfhörer zurück, weil es Hygiene Artikel seien, dann meinte ich bestelle ich es eben Online bei euch, auch dieses hat er verneint/abgelehnt.

Da dachte ich mir OK bestelle ich es eben bei *Thomann *oder *amazon*, das hat man davon wenn man seinen örtlichen Händler unterstützen möchte.

Im rennen sind bisher das *AKG K-612* und *Philips 9500*


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Februar 2016)

Man entschuldige meine Lesefaulheit, aber ich würd mal das Sennheiser 360 in den Raum werfen.


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Februar 2016)

gibts nicht mehr...nurnoch 363 oder G4me one...aber die hat er schon probiert und als unbequem empfunden.

Das mit den Noppen kann ich verstehen...bin da ganz deiner Meinung/geht mir genauso

Wenn du online bestellst müssen sie zurücknehmen...das als Hygiene-Artikell zu definieren ist doch ein Witz...

Freu mich auf Rückmeldung, welcher es schließlich geworden ist


----------



## Kindercola (15. Februar 2016)

ohja ^^ die AKG Kopfbandkillernoppen   .... hatte mir mal den Q701 angehört. Vom Sounding emfpand ich den super, aber vom Tragekomfort her war der wirklich schrecklich.

Ich hatte Thomann damals ne Mail geschrieben ob die eventuell sogar nen "Probehörer" haben den die eventuell verschicken und da kam auch nur das ich doch 30 Tage den Hörer ohne Probleme austesten darf


----------



## Patapon (22. Februar 2016)

Ich sollte ja Feedback geben welcher es geworden ist.
Leichte Kopfhörer für großen breiten Kopf sind:

*Philips SHP9500/00* und *AKG K-612* 

hören sich für mich fast gleich an, habe stundenlang verschiedene Musik Titel (320kb / flac / verschiedene Musikrichtungen) angehört, da ist echt nur minimaler Unterschied.


Ich habe mich für die *Phillips* entschieden, weil: 
+ 10g leichter als die AKG
+ Das Material der Polsterung Hörmuschel und Bügel ein sehr weicher angenehmer kühler Stoff ist (im Sommer bestimmt vorteilhafter), ist aber kein Velour 
+ Der Kopfhörer sitz nicht zu fest eher labberig ich mag es, die AKG k-612 sitzen dagegen etwas fester
+ Man kann das Kabel abnehmen/austauschen, was beim AKG nicht geht
+ Der Tragekomfort der Philips ist einfach herrlich, genau das richtige für lange sessions
+ Man kann die Hörmuscheln leicht drehen damit sie sich besser anpassen
+ Guter räumlicher Klang, also gute Ortung im Spiel


*AKG K-612*
* Sitz bisschen fester, aber immer noch sehr angenehm im Gegensatz zu Beyerdnamic990 pro oder Sennheiser Game One pro oder HyperX cloud, nur leichter wirklich minimaler Druck von oben nach 4-5 Stunden
* Die Hörmuscheln wirken wärmer als die Philips
* Kopfband passt sich automatisch an
* Wirkt qualitativ hochwertiger als die Philips
* Guter räumlicher Klang, also gute Ortung im Spiel


Wer den *Philips SHP9500 *nicht mehr bekommt, weil kaum welche verfügbar (hatte sie auch im Saturn Berlin-Europacenter gesehen für 119,-), der kann als Alternative zu den *AKG K-612* greifen.
Die Problematik scheinen doch mehr Menschen zu haben, dass Kopfhörer schmerzen, bei mir auf Arbeit und Bekanntenkreis, haben viele mein Problem bestätigt.


Generell scheint es so zu sein, dass für meinen Kopf, Kopfhörer eher mit Bügel + aufliegendem Band seher geeignet sind, als diese Standard nur Bügel Kopfhörer.
Bedenkt bitte auch das "offene" KH die Geräusche ebenfalls nach außen abgeben und ihr somit eure Umgebung eventuell stört.


@ all vielen Dank , ihr habt mich in die Richtige Richtung gelenkt, obwohl eure vorgeschlagenen Kopfhörer nicht für mich geeignet waren.




*Für die Suchmaschine:*
Kopfhörer verursachen schmerzen
Headset verursacht schmerzen
Kopfhörer für großen breiten Kopf
Leichte Kopfhörer für großen breiten Kopf


----------

